# Where could I get a life size model horse?



## _MizElz_ (16 July 2010)

In light of my previous post about possibly setting up an after school club based on horse care, I'm wondering whether it might be possible to obtain a life size model horse or pony to assist with teaching aspects such as bandaging, saddlery, points of the horse etc. It doesnt need to be 'pretty' (I'm thinking along the lines of the plain black plastic horse they have in my local saddlery!) - does anyone know where I could get one for not much money? I've had a browse on the net and can only find them for upwards of £500 - but these are pretty fancy ones!

Any ideas welcome!


----------



## Gluttonforpunishment (16 July 2010)

still quite expensive & definately not pretty but is this any good?

http://www.lifesize-models.co.uk/product.php?id=104


----------



## thatsmygirl (16 July 2010)

If you buy new they are a lot off money. Maybe e bay and search for second hand ones


----------



## YourStar (16 July 2010)

If your not looking for anything in very very good detail you could maybe try the website or catolouges that tack shops use for their shop fittings? Most tack shops have one of those horses that they put rugs, headcollars and boots on, I think they are made of thick plastic! Wouldn't know how much they would retail for though ! Give it a try  xx


----------



## LadyRascasse (16 July 2010)

if you aren't going to need it for long periods of time, why not ask if you can loan the one from the tack shop or ask the tack shop of you could host them there as it may bring in revenue for them just a though


----------



## Bens_Mum (16 July 2010)

A new one of the tack shop variety is £605 + Vat! I'd go for the second hand route too!


----------



## happihorse (16 July 2010)

Long shot but how about a liquidation / stock dispersal company that is selling ex-retail display goods?


----------



## Witchy (16 July 2010)

LOL only a week or so ago I was laughing at a brown one and a black one being sold on ebay as a pair - made me laugh. They were only £150 for the pair too - sorry no idea who the seller was or whether they sold.... Good Luck.


----------



## Shysmum (16 July 2010)

I had to laugh at this - just seen on P8 of the H and H (yes I bought it !!) that Trigger the palomino horse - stuffed - Roy Roger's horse -  is for sale for a guide price of £132,000.

Does that help at all ? Looks like he comes with some class western tack too  sm x


----------



## nickslynn (16 July 2010)

found this but no prices.
http://www.elico.co.uk/


----------



## Bettyboo222 (16 July 2010)

Its not life size but it might work

They have them on ebay as well 

http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1032770300/9a7fc07d.html


----------



## Natch (16 July 2010)

How about trying robinsons and the like to see if they have any they consider too knackered (but would scrub up ok) they would sell off to you at a bargain price?

Failing that you could make your own using plaster of paris and a willing equine volunteer....


----------



## daydreambeliever (16 July 2010)

Shires have them in their catalogue, its about £800 though, maybe if you were to contact them they may have a 'seconds' or returned one especialy if you explain why you want one.


----------

